# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  اسئلة عامة في حقوق الانسان

## راية التوحيد

السلام عليكم 
املك مجموعة من الاسئلة التي تحتوي على كل ما يخص في حقوق الانسان واريد حلها
فأرجو مساعدتي في حل هذه الاسئلة
1- اسست اللجنة الدولية للصليب الاحمر سنة؟
2- وقعت اتفاقيات جنيف الاربع سنة؟
3- يرادف قانون الامم؟
4- يرادف قانون الحرب؟
5- اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة لحماية؟
6-تتضمن اتفاقيات جنيف وبروتولكولاتها الاضافيان نحو؟
7- اعتمد حق تقرير المصير في الجمعية العامة للامم الممتحدة سنة؟
8- عقد المؤتمر رقم 22 للصليب اللاحمر في؟
9-اصدر اعلان القاهرة لحقوق الانسان في الاسلام سنة؟
10- انشئت منظمة العفو الدولية سنة؟
11- اقر النظام الاساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية بحضور ـــــ دولة؟
12- استحدث منصف المفوض السامي لحقوق الانسان عام؟
13- صدرت وثيقة الماكناكارتا عام؟
14- عقد المؤتمر الاول للمنظمة العربية للحقوق الانسان في ؟
15- اصدرت الجمعية العامة الاعلان الخاص بالمعوقين عام؟
16- انشئت منظمة العمل الدولية عام؟
17- تتكون اللجنة الدولية الافريقية لحقوق الانسان والشعوب من؟
18- انشئت اللجنة الدولية للصليت الاحمر بمبادرة؟
19- عرفت اتفاقية حظر استعمال وتخزين الالغام باتفاقية؟
20- صدرت الاتفاقية الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان عام؟
21- متى, وأين تم الاتفاق على البروتوكول الاضافي الثالث لاتفاقيات جنيف؟
22- متى وقعت الولايات الامريكية المتحدة على اتفاقية حقوق الطفل سنة 1989م؟
23- اذكر 4 حقوق اعطيت للانسان في الاسلام ولم تذكر في الاتفاقيات الدولية لحقوق الانسان؟
24- ما المقصود باصطلاح الجيل الثالث من حقوق الانسان؟
25- ما الدولة التي امتنعت عن التصويت على الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان 1948م؟

ارجو ان تساعدوني في حل هذه الاسئلة 
وشكرا لكم على جهودكم الفاضل

----------

